# Open C



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I wish they would do an unknown 40 class. I would love to compete in that. 3-d is more fun unknown to me. However, currently I can't judge well enough out to 50 to be competitive.


----------



## Pounders612 (May 16, 2016)

Open C was a half and half class until around 2013. Known classes are gaining a huge following and ASA decided to move Open C to all known. I wish it would revert back to how it was. I have chosen to shoot Open B now. It is half and half. I'm a decent spot shooter but get more enjoyment from unknown. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Open C use to be all unknown when I shot it. They definitely need and unknown 40 class. Who wants to start learning to judge at 45 yards?

Open C and a K40, that would be the ticket.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> Open C use to be all unknown when I shot it. They definitely need and unknown 40 class. Who wants to start learning to judge at 45 yards?
> 
> Open C and a K40, that would be the ticket.


Unknown 40
Unknown 45
Unknown 50
Semi pro

K40
K45
K50
K50 pro......


----------



## jlb4410 (May 15, 2016)

lol, can I say participation trophy?:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

jlb4410 said:


> lol, can I say participation trophy?:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


Really?! Have you ever judged yardage? What would adding these classes in do? Get some people out of Open C which has about twice as many people in it as it should have. Garceau has a great idea about the classes. That way you can choose whether you want to be a known or unknown shooter and start at a reasonable distance against similarly skilled shooters. Work your way up until you get as good as you can.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

If Open C had 50/50 I would consider it as a stepping stone to Open B. Really a good idea to break it up that way as you could step right into what you want to shoot. I do mean Open C as a choice of K-40, U-40 and a 50-50 all as separate classes within the class. I shoot Senior Known so it rally does not matter in regards to my class.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Unknown 40
> Unknown 45
> Unknown 50
> Semi pro
> ...


That is really a great idea ...gets rid of the 50/50 thing that causes a logistics issue....and gives a archer a path they wish to move in...either known or unknown....and it's progression...


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is the way ont3d classes are. Direct paths in known and unknown.


----------



## Sweet Seat (Apr 2, 2015)

Unknown 40
Unknown 45
Unknown 50
Semi pro

K40
K45
K50
K50 pro......[/QUOTE]

I have been wanting to see this for over a year or two!!!


----------



## josh1974 (May 25, 2014)

I'm shooting Open B this year, also my first year shooting ASA. I would love to see an unknown 40 class, that is where I would be.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

I personally like the know classes to me to me that puts the shooter in charge more if you know the yards and screw up there's no one to blame but your self so I believe it levels the playing field


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

brad91x said:


> I personally like the know classes to me to me that puts the shooter in charge more if you know the yards and screw up there's no one to blame but your self so I believe it levels the playing field


Actually, you could blame your Range Finder or the Yardage Sheet. Now, if you are shooting unknown, you can only blame yourself since you are doing it all yourself without any outside help. JMO.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Unknown 40
> Unknown 45
> Unknown 50
> Semi pro
> ...



Keep preachin brother...ill be right along with yA


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

jlb4410 said:


> lol, can I say participation trophy?:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


Do have to get snotty again? :angry:


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Garceau said:


> Unknown 40
> Unknown 45
> Unknown 50
> Semi pro
> ...


This is what I've been saying since allll this discussion came about. However, realistically and logistically, instead of two 40 yard classes, there needs to be one and it be half/half. To do the U40/K40, at least two more ranges would be needed. Let the "novice" open class be a stepping stone for the direction the shooter wants to progress. What I envision is this...

U/K40

U45
U50 (Semi Pro)
Open Pro

K45
K50 (Semi Pro)
Known Pro

That would combine Open A/B as the U45 class with U50 and K50 being the equivalent of Semi-Pro today in their class track.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

blade37defender said:


> This is what I've been saying since allll this discussion came about. However, realistically and logistically, instead of two 40 yard classes, there needs to be one and it be half/half. To do the U40/K40, at least two more ranges would be needed. Let the "novice" open class be a stepping stone for the direction the shooter wants to progress. What I envision is this...
> 
> U/K40
> 
> ...


The archers that like to click that little electronic box will want an all known 40 classs. lain:


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> The archers that like to click that little electronic box will want an all known 40 classs. lain:


True, but it is a "novice" class intended to be a stepping stone to the open division you wish to be in. If they want to shoot all known, shoot K45 or stay home. The shoot sites are already short on space, adding more ranges isn't possible at all locations.


----------



## toypar (Feb 7, 2008)

What I'm saying now is in Kentucky they are having 3 open c class with 3 winner. Why not make one a unknown open c


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

toypar said:


> What I'm saying now is in Kentucky they are having 3 open c class with 3 winner. Why not make one a unknown open c


Yep.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

K 45
K60
Novice half and half
Unknown 50 max
Keep hunter

That's all the classes we need imo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## josh1974 (May 25, 2014)

Unknown 40......That's what I want.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

toypar said:


> What I'm saying now is in Kentucky they are having 3 open c class with 3 winner. Why not make one a unknown open c


I agree with this TOYPAR.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jjw3 said:


> I agree with this TOYPAR.


Guessing yardage takes too long.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Known day in Open B might be 30min shorter than unknown. Don't think time is a big deal to someone driving 6-8 hours + to get there. As of now, unknown is still the pinnacle of ASA 3D. Should be a way to shoot it without jumping to Open A.


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

brad91x said:


> I personally like the know classes to me to me that puts the shooter in charge more if you know the yards and screw up there's no one to blame but your self so I believe it levels the playing field


How does that level the playing field? Having unknown yardage gives shooters like me who are good at judging yardage, a way to compete against the shooters who shoot spots better then I do. I'll never score a 300 w/ 60 X but I can beat those guys on the 3D course. That was how you leveled the field. These known yardage classes have removed that, forcing everyone to be a spot shooter.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

It forces every one to be a better shooter in my opinion I'll be the first to admit I suck at guessing yards but like to shoot 3d and I just don't wanna waste my time guessing when I can get the yards and make a good confident shot but that's why they have unknown and know two different ways of looking at it


----------



## pouledeau (Oct 13, 2009)

I just started shooting 3D this year. Did it so my son and I could keep a bow in our hand throughout the year. We started in Bow Novice. I won a couple of tournaments and then invested in a target bow and moved to Open C. It's a great class to learn in but not a class to stay in forever. I like the challenge of unknown so next year I will start in Open B. I like the 50/50 class so I can work on judging yardage. Hopefully I will do well enough judging yardage and shooting to move up. My son is going finish out this year in BN and then move to Hunter next year. We like the extra challenge of judging yardage and then having the confidence to make the shot. It will make us better bow hunters and that was our goal. 

It is also my understanding that the known class where designed to get more archers involved in ASA. It worked! It definitely help me and my son with the confidence to shoot ASA and now make our decision to move to another class.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pouledeau said:


> I just started shooting 3D this year. Did it so my son and I could keep a bow in our hand throughout the year. We started in Bow Novice. I won a couple of tournaments and then invested in a target bow and moved to Open C. It's a great class to learn in but not a class to stay in forever. I like the challenge of unknown so next year I will start in Open B. I like the 50/50 class so I can work on judging yardage. Hopefully I will do well enough judging yardage and shooting to move up. My son is going finish out this year in BN and then move to Hunter next year. We like the extra challenge of judging yardage and then having the confidence to make the shot. It will make us better bow hunters and that was our goal.
> 
> It is also my understanding that the known class where designed to get more archers involved in ASA. It worked! It definitely help me and my son with the confidence to shoot ASA and now make our decision to move to another class.


Exactly, enjoy the game!

I have been getting the urge to shoot in a judging class again fairly frequently now........ I shoot Senior Known right now and very much realize the clock is ticking!


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

There is U/K 40 - Hunter Class. Just can't use the open set up.




blade37defender said:


> This is what I've been saying since allll this discussion came about. However, realistically and logistically, instead of two 40 yard classes, there needs to be one and it be half/half. To do the U40/K40, at least two more ranges would be needed. Let the "novice" open class be a stepping stone for the direction the shooter wants to progress. What I envision is this...
> 
> U/K40
> 
> ...


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

if you want unknown then shoot Open A. It will make you a better shooter.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jimb said:


> if you want unknown then shoot Open A. It will make you a better shooter.


Open B is a very tough class. If you aren't competitive in the Known distance half of Open B then you don't stand a chance of being competitive in Open A. If you aren't competitive in the unknown half of Open B then you certainly won't be competitive in Open A. Open B will clearly show you what exactly it is that you need to further develop to be somewhat competitive in Open A or higher. It's just a matter of what you want in the game.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Open B is an anomaly for sure...... there were scores laid down on the known side this past weekend that beat some of the bigger names in K50 on the SAME course.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Garceau said:


> Open B is an anomaly for sure...... there were scores laid down on the known side this past weekend that beat some of the bigger names in K50 on the SAME course.


K50 and B shot the same range?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Open B is a very tough class. If you aren't competitive in the Known distance half of Open B then you don't stand a chance of being competitive in Open A. If you aren't competitive in the unknown half of Open B then you certainly won't be competitive in Open A. Open B will clearly show you what exactly it is that you need to further develop to be somewhat competitive in Open A or higher. It's just a matter of what you want in the game.


But if I needed to think that I could actually win to attend ASA tournaments then I would not be attending any of them.

I shoot the same class as you, I've shot Open B and A and Senior Open and Senior Known and K45. I've never won and never won out of anything and I still enjoy shooting. If I could afford 275 a tournament I would be shooting Senior Pro in Metropolis. I still say that if you are serious about becoming a good unknown shooter jump into Open A and shoot.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

jimb said:


> K50 and B shot the same range?


Yes we have been at almost every shoot. Texas we had tons of them over max (45 yards) matter of fact I averaged them out and it was 43.7 yard average for a 45 yard max class.....supposedly.

Open B has shot the same ranges as A, K50, and Semi Pro all season long. Kentucky was the first time we didn't shoot over max that I recall.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Garceau said:


> Yes we have been at almost every shoot. Texas we had tons of them over max (45 yards) matter of fact I averaged them out and it was 43.7 yard average for a 45 yard max class.....supposedly.
> 
> Open B has shot the same ranges as A, K50, and Semi Pro all season long. Kentucky was the first time we didn't shoot over max that I recall.


making you work aren't they


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jimb said:


> making you work aren't they


Cramming people on courses for the record attendance. Senior Open shot the Open C ranges in KY. We are 45 max, and they are 40 max.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jimb said:


> But if I needed to think that I could actually win to attend ASA tournaments then I would not be attending any of them.
> 
> I shoot the same class as you, I've shot Open B and A and Senior Open and Senior Known and K45. I've never won and never won out of anything and I still enjoy shooting. If I could afford 275 a tournament I would be shooting Senior Pro in Metropolis. I still say that if you are serious about becoming a good unknown shooter jump into Open A and shoot.


That is why I said "competitive". The vast majority of us strive to be "competitive" while few get a win. Doing "good" is my goal and "good" to me is when I feel like I hit'em about as good as I can. For example: In London, Ky I was disappointed with the quantity of 12's and 8's I hit. I missed some 12's that I probably hit 95% of the time! In Augusta I was satisfied with my total score but not with my first day score but the second day was exceptional. I enjoy the high level of competition found at big tournaments other wise I would not go to so many.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

blackheel said:


> There is U/K 40 - Hunter Class. Just can't use the open set up.


Wrong.....hunter is a 50/50 class. All unknown pins is unlimited 45-50yard class


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> Wrong.....hunter is a 50/50 class. All unknown pins is unlimited 45-50yard class


bhtrd3d - How am I wrong? In blade37defender's post I interpreted the suggestion of a U/K 40 to be half unknown/known with a 40 yard max. If you read the text it said "instead of two 40 yard classes, there needs to be one and it be half/half." That is the Hunter Class as far as max distance and it being half known and unknown. That was what I was trying to point out. The potential difference would be the permissible equipment between the Hunter Class and a U/K 40 that allows an Open set up.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I went off the post that said there is a unknown 40 it's hunter....if that isn't what was implied.....I'm sorry..


----------

